# Whoopee! I sat in a 350Z!



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

I just got back from my Nissan dealership and a new Z owner was kind enough to let me sit in it. It was silver and had the orange leather in it. Very nice cockpit but if you're claustrophobic, forget it. Nice feature was that the instrument cluster is on the steering column and moves when you adjust the tilt. The owner was considering the Honda S2000 but liked the 350z better.

I asked the salesperson what do I have to do to get a test drive. First they run your credit to see if you can even afford one. Then they let you drive it. He says that the cars are selling themselves and there is no price negotiation since the next guy would buy it.

Funny part was that they had a wall of photos of the new owners and they all looked at least 40+ years old. Talk about mid life crisis! I guess I will get a nice sports car when I'm older


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SentraFi said:


> *
> 
> Funny part was that they had a wall of photos of the new owners and they all looked at least 40+ years old. Talk about mid life crisis! I guess I will get a nice sports car when I'm older  *


Not mid-life crisis, just economics.... it a 30k+ car...how many 16 to 25 year olds do you know that buy cars in that price range? Ever notice most new Vette drivers are at least 50...haha


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

The salesman also said these older people had real low insurance rates. One was around $700 a year to insure the Z! Wow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

*not true about the 16-25 yearolds...*

I am only 16 and I have a 2002 Infiniti Qx4 Black on Tan =/
Maybe im Spoiled but im not the only one. But he is right, I have been wanting a Z since they were announced but I got stuck with an SUV =( But I might just wait for the G35 Coupe but thats kinda wierd and its not a Z =P


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm gonna wait two years sell my 02 Altima and get a "pre owned" G35 coupe. It will be nice to have RWD again.


----------

